# برمجة عقل السيارة شرح ecu



## SCANARAB (7 يونيو 2011)

للعقول الالكترونية بالسيارة برنامج خاص بكل نوع مع ان العقول الالكترونية متشابهة في غالبيتها يوجد هذا الاختلاف في طبيعة البرنامج فبرمجة الوحدة الالكترونية يعني امكانية تغيير نفس العقل ليتلائم مع عقل سيارة اخر ضرورة ان يكون العقل من نفس النوع 
و للبرمجة معدات يتوجب عليك امتلاكها من اجل القراءة و الكتابة في جميع العقول الالكترونية و التعديل في برنامجها الاصلي هذه المعدات تختلف فيما بينها من حيث الانواع التي تمكنك من برمجتها و اهم شيئ في المعدات هو امتلاك ملفات اصلية تسمح لك هذه الاخيرة ببرمجة صحيحةو دقيقة فلخطا في البرمجة يادي الى تلف العقل 
اليك اهم معدات اعادة البرمجة http://www.scanarab.com/ ​


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## مازن عزالدين (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

مجهود جميل الف شكر


----------



## saad_srs (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser_alosy (30 يونيو 2011)

على هذه المعلومات


----------



## midouu84 (23 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

